# Kahr P380 range report & problem solving



## KyShooter

I finally located a Kahr .380 for $569. in West Point Kentucky! This pistol is extremely rare around here.
Fired 50 rounds of Remington 95 fmj with 100% functioning. Tried various hollow point such as hydra-shok, cor bon, golden saber and started having problems with the slide stop locking the slide open before the magazine was empty. Every round fed and ejected fine which I considered great for a new pistol not broken in yet. ( Kahr recommends a 200 round break in) The feed ramp on the barrel has the best polish job I've ever seen and the trigger pull is light and smooth.

Inserting a loaded magazine into the pistol with the slide locked open I could see the top round in the mag hitting the slide stop. As the rounds fed up through the mag they slightly bumped the slide stop.
I remove the slide stop from the pistol and fired up my trusty grinder!! Thirty thousands of an inch later, perfection!! (only planned on taking off 20, oops)

The little gun runs 100% now. It feeds all hollowpoints and my lead bullet reloads. I have a couple hundred rounds through the gun now and love it!

Even though the gun functioned 100%, the action felt just the slightest bit rough. Turned out the recoil spring guide had a rough surface that was catching on the recoil spring. A few minutes in the lathe and it was good to go. A little grease such as Wilson's Ultima-Lube on the two recoil springs really helps smooth the action. When you cycle the slide you can really feel the difference.

This is a well engineered, easily concealed pistol and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bisley

Good report, and welcome.

The Kahr .380's haven't appeared in this area, yet. I am a big fan of Kahr pistols, but that $569 price tag makes my fully functional LCP with CT Laser sight look pretty good to me.


----------



## CaseyP

I think it's a rule on these forums that the first reply is negative 


anyways, good to know on the 380, gives me some things to check when doing the initial cleaning. The LCP is a nice looking pistol, but I turned it down, choosing to wait for the p380.


----------



## Bisley

CaseyP said:


> I think it's a rule on these forums that the first reply is negative
> 
> anyways, good to know on the 380, gives me some things to check when doing the initial cleaning. The LCP is a nice looking pistol, but I turned it down, choosing to wait for the p380.


Don't get me wrong.

I am a big Kahr fan, and I, too might have waited, had they not dragged their feet for so long in getting the Kahr out. I got an opportunity to get the LCP for a decent price, and it has turned out to be a good, solid gun...not in quite the same class as the Kahr, but heck, it's plenty good enough for a mouse gun. I put a laser sight on it, grip extensions, and have two spare mags...and still haven't spent as much as the Kahr costs.

But congratulations on the Kahr. I'm sure it will turn out to be worth the wait. :smt023


----------



## CaseyP

Yeah I was considering the LCP, but the price hiking on it was putting it 100 above what it was designed to be, and I figured that if I was willing to overpay for the LCP, I'd take a look at the Sig 238, since it is naturally about 150 more...


Then I figured if I would spend 475 or so on the Sig, I might as well spend the extra 100 on the Kahr 


all in all, the money was a lot, but that's about the price of most pistols I own, I usually don't go under 500, or over 650 *shrug*


the worst part has been the wait. I am first on the list at my shop, and no activity so far, not even an estimated date. I've bought 3 extra magazines just biding time. I already have my holster and some range ammo.


----------



## Crippler

*Kahr P380 FTF Problem*

I have been having the same FTF problems others have been describing. It seems the slide stop is preventing the smooth chambering of rounds as it seems to be too long. I did take a dremmel tool to the problem area and it seems chamber better when I cycle the slide manually. The real test will be when I get to the range next. Stay tuned.

Fired another 50 rounds today with no FTFs however, the slide does not lock back when the gun is empty. Apparently, I took too much off the slide release lever. I called Kahr customer service to cancel the return order I had requested earlier in the day and to confess my gunsmithing negligence. Kahr offered to send me a new slide stop release free of charge.


----------



## Handgun World

I guess I'm lucky. I bought one in March 2009 when they first started shipping. Got lucky finding one. 320 trouble free rounds. Just like my PM9. Love this little gun. The problem is finding the ammo.


----------

